# Is heightened sense of smell in 1st tri gender related?



## arj

OK so I had an intense sense of smell with my 1st pregnancy... Girl baby.

Second time, nothing what so ever.... Boy baby

Third time (now) I have fraternal twins and dont know the sex, but had the smell thing again!


Did you get the increased sense of smell in 1st tri and what is the sex of your baby?

And to mothers who already have kids... Did you get it with both sexes? Neither? Once with a boy and then not again with a second boy? Or similar with girls?


----------



## megangrohl

I had a strong sense of smell and I'm having a girl but I really don't think that is anything to do with the gender. It's hormones, and nothing more. Try not to take too much stock into all these gender myths and old wives tales.


----------



## firsttimer1

i had no increase of smell ... but am team :yellow: ... so will post bk here when i know! :winkwink:


----------



## Maple Leaf

I had an increase in smell in my first DD, not in my DSs and again in this pregnancy - this time round is a carbon copy of DDs pregnancy with hyperemesis etc but nope I'm having a boy!! I would have bet my life savings on it being a girl before I found out at nearly 30 weeks.


----------



## mrsbw

My best friend had heightened sense of smell - Girl baby
I noticed no change at all - Boy baby

So maybe...x x


----------



## disney doll

I've had dog nose my whole pregnancy....team blue x


----------



## DollPosse

I smelled everything and with both my first kiddo and this baby and they are both girls.


----------



## arj

I'll just update this and say that Im having twin boys, so obviously the two boys hormones = one girls hormones!!! (luck Im not having twin girls, I would have been smelling things in China!) lol


----------



## Rhiannon

ive had it all the way through with both pregnancies and both boys!

x


----------



## NickyNack

I've had it twice and not had it twice lol. All four were/are girls :shrug:

Anyway, jeeeez you like a poll to yourself arj!! Lol x


----------



## LovingLimes

My sense of smell was ridiculous...everything made me gag when I would smell it. It was way worse than any nausea I had


----------



## jessicatunnel

I'm not sure as this is my first baby, but in first tri my sense of smell was definitely heightened. Not a good thing when everything you smell makes you want to vomit. :/
And I'm having a girl!


----------



## Arisa

I had a potent sense of smell in the first trimester and am having a girl ;)


----------



## minnieb

Have had seriously strong sense of smells in both pregnancies and both girls x can't wait to see what u have!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've had it twice and both are boys!


----------



## jenmcn1

I had major heightened smell when I was preggers with my son.
Same with this pregnancy BUT we are team yellow(we think we're having a girl)


----------



## polaris

Very heightened sense of smell last time and I had a boy. No real change in sense of smell this time round, we're team yellow but I think it's another boy.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

First pregnancy no change in sense of smell, second pregnancy, crazy heightened sense of smell. Both boys lol, just think every pregnancy is different xxx


----------

